# Off to Da U.P.



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Off to Munising in the morning, 5 days in the saddle :evil: should be able to cover most of the eastern U.P. I`ll give a report when I get back. Mike


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

Have a blast! Take some pics to go with your report!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Have a good time. The few inches we are getting today is enough to get me out.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Just got back. Plenty of snow. FYI they are not grooming near Curtis. That was the worst ride ever!!!!


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Wish you would have given us holler. We have an opening. Even trade lodging for fishing outings depending on how many guys you are coming with. Todd at Powell Shores Lodge... http://www.powellshoreslodge.com in Munising. 

If your coming this way. Our friends said trails towards Grand Marias are terrible. (thanks for terrible grooming again.). I wish the state would take note of the complaints we have on the grooming on that trail and give the contract to someone else. Trails towards Chatham and south of Munising were good or atleast better then Grand Marias. Good luck and travel and ride safely.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks guys, Todd I had no idea, beautiful looking lodge. Polar Bear I put the camera in my suit. We have stayed in Newberry the last few years and are looking to branch out to the west and eventually cover the U.P. I have been following "sled the web" and John Dees" for 2 wks. and I cant wait to get going :evil:. Mike


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Travel safely and we will do a snow dance for ya.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Is 'Hoppy's' still open in Kenton(western U.P.). I may be up that way in Feb. The Cozy Inn in Nestoria is rather cozy.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Why would you go to Hoppy's, when you could go to UP Chuck's?

Ryan


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Well we are back allready, had a minor mechanical problem. Got up in time Fri. to ride over to the casino and win $79.00 :evil: We took off Sat. morning and headed south to Manistique and the trails were fantastic, we had the trails to ourselves, freshly groomed with a dusting of snow, made the loop around and heading back the wifes sled started quitting then starting on and off, After talking to a service guy we think it may be the computer head easy fix just $$$$$. Already planning a return trip. Mike


----------

